# New enclosure idea



## Anderson (May 22, 2013)

I started using acrylic reptile displays from reptile shows. Instead of using in as a tower I set it on its side. I get five 9X9 enclosures with key lock. They look amazing. 
Just an idea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soli (May 23, 2013)

That's really awesome! Where did you get the reptile display?


----------



## vukic (May 26, 2013)

Great idea... Looks great too..

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Msh (May 26, 2013)

Those look great. I like the locks too could keep the more potent T's secure. I noticed your location is in my area where'd you get this set up and of course how much was it lol


----------



## Anderson (May 29, 2013)

Soli said:


> That's really awesome! Where did you get the reptile display?


i Got it at Tinley, a local reptile show. I actually ordered another one off the dude. a bit bigger 9x9x9ish.

---------- Post added 05-29-2013 at 12:26 AM ----------




Msh said:


> Those look great. I like the locks too could keep the more potent T's secure. I noticed your location is in my area where'd you get this set up and of course how much was it lol


unfortunately it doesn't shine a light to the ol' tupperware or container store treasures. it was $100 bucks for the four enclosures. and that particular one is 8X6 so its really just for Med slings and smaller species.
def not the option if you want to save $$ but it looks awesome and it locks which i like for my Hot Scorps and T's


----------



## Msh (May 29, 2013)

Okay thanks it may not be as cost effective as other enclosures but you do get 4 nice display enclosures. I would be tempted to get one to show off some dwarf species in.


----------

